# Some early morning BBQ ****



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Cleaned up the smoker this weekend and re-seasoned it by doing up a couple of slabs of ribs and some sausage, yum yum!

















Thursday we're killing a hog (~150 lbs) to cook friday night/saturday for a pig pickin' on Saturday night. Then the following weekend we're doing another smaller pig for a wedding reception. Then it's time to gear up for Thanksgiving turkeys!

This may be a rough couple of weeks!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like a delicious couple of weeks to me. Nothing like a smoked turkey on the Thanksgiving table.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Steve said:


> Thursday we're killing a hog (~150 lbs) to cook friday night/saturday for a pig pickin' on Saturday night.


Two days is all that is needed to use a slaughtered pig? I thought it required more time to set up?


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

24 to 48 hours is typical. I would probably give it a little longer, but the guy that I am cooking the hog for is providing the pig. I tried to suggest killing it Tuesday or Wenesday, but he is only availiable Thursday and wants to be there. Hey, it's his pig, his money, and his party.

The pig for the following week *is* going to hang in the cooler for a bit longer (about 48-72 hours).



mosesbotbol said:


> Two days is all that is needed to use a slaughtered pig? I thought it required more time to set up?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Steve said:


> 24 to 48 hours is typical. I would probably give it a little longer, but the guy that I am cooking the hog for is providing the pig. I tried to suggest killing it Tuesday or Wenesday, but he is only availiable Thursday and wants to be there. Hey, it's his pig, his money, and his party.
> 
> The pig for the following week *is* going to hang in the cooler for a bit longer (about 48-72 hours).


Do you do this professionally? What do you use for wood and/or charcoal? Up in New England, apple and maple are the most common woods. Sometimes cherry. Oak is a last resort.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

god that looks unbelievable luv good ribs


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

:dr 

Looks good


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

It is more like a hobby that makes us a little bit of money (or at least pays for itself .

I usually do between 10 & 20 "events" a year. Sometimes cooking on-site, others just firing up the cooker at the house and delivering or having the custumer pick up the product.

I usually use a mixture of hickery and oak. I like to use Black Jack oak, but that is getting hard to find around here these days. I used apple wood for this batch of ribs. This weekend I will be using oak and pecan wood for the hog. Another wood that I like to use with ribs is cherry, but I haven't been able to get any this year. You have to be carefull with cherry though, it tastes great but will turn your product dark if you use to much.



mosesbotbol said:


> Do you do this professionally? What do you use for wood and/or charcoal? Up in New England, apple and maple are the most common woods. Sometimes cherry. Oak is a last resort.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Steve said:


> I usually use a mixture of hickery and oak. I like to use Black Jack oak, but that is getting hard to find around here these days. I used apple wood for this batch of ribs. This weekend I will be using oak and pecan wood for the hog. Another wood that I like to use with ribs is cherry, but I haven't been able to get any this year. You have to be carefull with cherry though, it tastes great but will turn your product dark if you use to much.


I agree on the cherry, but man that does that stuff smell incredible at first then burn forever. Not familiar with Black Jack Oak? Do you make your own charcoal or just rely on chunks and logs? The pecan must be really cool, how is the smell? I use cinnamon sticks in the smoker and grape vines too.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Ummm... now I'm hungry...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Dammit, I have got to get a smoker!!!!!! Must overcome my wife!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I agree on the cherry, but man that does that stuff smell incredible at first then burn forever.


Amen to that, I love the smell (so do the nieghbors).



mosesbotbol said:


> Not familiar with Black Jack Oak.


It is a local variety of oak that grows in high and sandy areas. There is still some down in Ocala N.F., but around here most of the mature growth areas have been cut down and shopping malls put up. It gives a slight spicy/barkiness to the meat. Real subtle though.



mosesbotbol said:


> Do you make your own charcoal or just rely on chunks and logs?


I usually use a couple of pounds of lump charcoal to get the fire started and the cooker heated up. Then I use sticks of wood. Larger sticks give me a longer burn time and gives me more time to enjoy a cigar and libation .



mosesbotbol said:


> The pecan must be really cool, how is the smell?


Pecan has a pretty good smell and again adds a slight nuttiness to the meat.



mosesbotbol said:


> I use cinnamon sticks in the smoker and grape vines too.


Cinnamon would be pretty cool, I hadn't thought about that. I tried wild Muscadine grape vines once, but didn't really notice any aroma/flavor. I'm not that much of a fan of Muscadine grapes though. Other varieties of grapes Would probably work better I imagine.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

very nice... . What part of Florida you in?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just in time. I am starving.

That looks ssooooooo good.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Steve said:


> Cinnamon would be pretty cool, I hadn't thought about that.


Make sure you soak the sticks for a couple of minutes, and buy them at an Indian or Pakistani kind of store to get them cheap; you'll like using them. I've also burned cloves and allspice if I was cooking a lamb leg; just at the beginning and it's also just get a laugh at the intense smell the smoke has, even if it's just for a minute or two.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never had meat smoked like that. At least not from a personal smoker. Have had it at a BBQ establishment up here and in Texas. Northern BBQ doesn't hold a candle to stuff you guys do down there. Looks delicious.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Any of you BOTL come down around here, let me know. We'll see what the schedule looks like and try to do up a pig! :w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Up in Boston where I live, no one knows BBQ at all. I have a lot of family in Texas and picked it up there; been BBQing 10 years. My BBQ preferences all Texas based... There is some Carolina style done, but just marginal in quality. 

Will have to make my way down to FL for some cooked up pig!!!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man I am ready to fire up my pit again its been about 2 months, thought I was going to move so I cleaned it up and broke her down. The move didnt happen so I guess I will just have to use and abuse her. Looking great wish I was there! Enjoy!!!!!!!!:dr


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

That's looking mighty fine. Gives new meaning to smoke 'em if you got 'em.

I'll be doing turkeys before much longer. I brine them with a citrus (OJ) juice, stuff cloves of garlic under the skin. throw some rosemary in the cavity. I'll probably smoke them with apple this year 'cause that's what I have. A friend with an orchard gave me a bunch this last spring.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds good!



DudeGroovin said:


> That's looking mighty fine. Gives new meaning to smoke 'em if you got 'em.
> 
> I'll be doing turkeys before much longer. I brine them with a citrus (OJ) juice, stuff cloves of garlic under the skin. throw some rosemary in the cavity. I'll probably smoke them with apple this year 'cause that's what I have. A friend with an orchard gave me a bunch this last spring.


----------

